# Someone please explain this "title" thing to me



## JonMikal (Dec 21, 2004)

So, instead of having "proud member of the 1000 posts club" under your name, you can request one; or am I missing it completely?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

YOu can, but you'll get a really hard time for it apparently...


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

JonMikal, don't do it!!!!!!!!  Don't ask for one!!!!!!  If an admin deems you worthy of a title, you shall get one.  If you ask for one, you will suffer their wrath!


----------



## Alison (Dec 21, 2004)

LOL, actually we've been trying to think of a good one for JonMikal....perhaps something related to all the great photos of DC that he takes.....anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> JonMikal, don't do it!!!!!!!!  Don't ask for one!!!!!!  If an admin deems you worthy of a title, you shall get one.  If you ask for one, you will suffer their wrath!



OH!  :shock: well I certainly don't want that! thanks for the tip Corey!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 21, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> LOL, actually we've been trying to think of a good one for JonMikal....perhaps something related to all the great photos of DC that he takes.....anyone have a suggestion?



Pointy Finger Person


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

Hmmm...jonmikal....new title...DC...um....let's see...um...

What do I think of when I think of JonMikal?  First there is Washington DC...DC makes me think of history...patriotism...monuments...fathers of our country....I dunno...I'll keep thinkin.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

The Forum's Capitol Photograher?
One of the President's Men?
Acey DC?


----------



## Aoide (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok well now I have a question.  There are some people who have less than 1,000 posts but also have custom titles.  How does that happen?  It isn't just for people over 1,000? :scratch: 

I'm just asking for information purposes only!! Oh mighty admins.  Three cheers for (and no retribution from) the admins.   :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Acey DC?



That one made me laugh!!!!!!


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

As said before...they give titles to whomever they choose.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was meant to ;-)


----------



## Aoide (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks Corry.  I'm perfectly happy working my way up the old fashioned way.  This is the first forum where I've passed the rank of newbie.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

Too late. God hath spoke


----------



## Aoide (Dec 21, 2004)

:shock: Wha...????  What happened?  :shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

Any Mod going to own up to that?  :lmao:


----------



## Chase (Dec 21, 2004)

I cannot tell a lie...












Voods did it!


----------



## ferny (Dec 21, 2004)

The first thing that pops into my head when I see JonMikal's avatar is "Oi! You!" and "Shut it you slag.".


----------



## Aoide (Dec 21, 2004)

Haha... I was about to say, Chase is online, voodoocat and somebody is hidden.  

Hmmm..


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 21, 2004)

I haven't bestowed a title since I gave token hippy to treehugginghikerboy....


----------



## Chase (Dec 21, 2004)

Hmm....must have been that hidden person then


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Hmm....must have been that hidden person then



So you DO move in mysterious ways......  :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Dec 21, 2004)

Hidden person? What hidden person?


----------



## Chase (Dec 21, 2004)

I think the person is distantly related to the one-armed man


----------



## Aoide (Dec 21, 2004)

If you look at the who's online there is 1 hidden.  You have the option of hiding yourself in your profile.

Seriously Chase....I'm too new around here to have a custom title.  I want to work my way up.  Pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaassssssseeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

You guys must know by now...it couldn't have been Chase...he doesn't exist!!!!


----------



## Chase (Dec 21, 2004)

I could reset you back to newbie status, then you'd reaaaaaaaaaally have to work your way up!


----------



## Aoide (Dec 21, 2004)

:shock:

Never mind.


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 21, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> I could reset you back to newbie status, then you'd reaaaaaaaaaally have to work your way up!


Like that? :twisted:


----------



## Aoide (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank you thank you thank you.  :hug:


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You guys must know by now...it couldn't have been Chase...he doesn't exist!!!!



He exists and I have the pictures to prove it. Now, how about hitting that paypal button and motivate me to sharing and telling. :twisted:

**don't ban me boss... it's for the greater good of the forum**


----------



## Chase (Dec 21, 2004)

:shock:

Must.............not..................................hit.......................................ban...................button!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 21, 2004)

well Corey....you're right, i should have kept my trap shut.  :shock:

i guess i'm not suffering as bad as others  :?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> well Corey....you're right, i should have kept my trap shut.  :shock:



But life wouldn't be so much fun if you did that....


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh...and JM....it's C-o-r-r-y!!!!!  Sorry...pet peave!    Haha...I like "the Untitleable"!


----------



## Alison (Dec 21, 2004)

Awwwwww, don't make me cry JonMikal, it took a LONG time to come up with that one :sillysmi:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh...and JM....it's C-o-r-r-y!!!!!  Sorry...pet peave!    Haha...I like "the Untitleable"!



Geez...I'm s-o-r-r-y!    yeah, it's growing on me!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 21, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Awwwwww, don't make me cry JonMikal, it took a LONG time to come up with that one :sillysmi:



It's cool, honest honest!  Please don't cry; I don't want hobbes after me.


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha!!!  S'all good...it's just that Corey is the male spelling!  AND I'M NOT MALE!!!!   So yeah...it's all good.  I wasn't yellin at ya...just correctin ya!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> JonMikal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :hug:


----------



## Chase (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh sure, now that you said you aren't male, JonMikal is all touchy feely with you!


----------



## Alison (Dec 21, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, thanks!!!  Love the new sig, by the way!  Haha.  It's so true!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Haha!!!  S'all good...it's just that Corey is the male spelling!  AND I'M NOT MALE!!!!   So yeah...it's all good.  I wasn't yellin at ya...just correctin ya!



As the back half of her pantomime horse I can sure wouch for that!  :LOL:


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are too funny today!  :LOL:  :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We've all had three Weetabix....


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm laughing a lot at this place today....   :goodvibe:


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> I'm laughing a lot at this place today....   :goodvibe:



Me too, and I'm at work!  Ima get in trouble!  I'm not supposed to be laughing at my "job estimates" or my "sales invoices"!  Haha...they'll think I've gone nuts!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 21, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I heard you want Hobbes to spank you.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 21, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> JonMikal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: WHAT?????  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: Alison maybe, but not Hobbes!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> JonMikal, don't do it!!!!!!!!  Don't ask for one!!!!!!  If an admin deems you worthy of a title, you shall get one.  If you ask for one, you will suffer their wrath!



So I'm not worthy  ale:  :scratch:  :shock:  :?       :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:    :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :?  :?  :shock:  :cry:  :cry:    :cry:  :cry:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> :shock:  :shock:  :shock: WHAT?????  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: Alison *maybe,* but not Hobbes!



Maybe?


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

Is that supposed to be funny, bokeh?


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'all don't understand!  You must EARN a title from the admins!  Once it strikes them to give you one, they will.  So BE PATIENT!


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Y'all don't understand!  You must EARN a title from the admins!



Ah... ok, so it's a compliment. Ok, nevermind then.  8)


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> eromallagadnama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I was just kidding    I don't need no stinkin title


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yours wasn't a compliment, it was a punishment for being in the 'whine for a title' thread.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Bokeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... I don't recall that thread or what I posted.  I consider it a compliment.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 21, 2004)

The thread she is talking about is called "what do we want" started by Hertz, maybe around 10 posts below this one...(right now at least)


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> The thread she is talking about is called "what do we want" started by Hertz, maybe around 10 posts below this one...(right now at least)



Lol, my one little post on there gets me a new title.. Cool! I'm lovin it...



			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> Is that supposed to be funny, bokeh?



Lol, no it's absolutely HILARIOUS!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> The thread she is talking about is called "what do we want" started by Hertz, maybe around 10 posts below this one...(right now at least)



That's right - blame poor innocent little me......


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

Hilarious to you, because you are sick.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hilarious to you, because you are sick.



Please, watch the insults.

And no, it's only not hilarious to you Corey. 

Allow me to quote a co-worker who is female by the way, AND gay, and yet she is still thick-skinned enough to find it funny. I just sent it to her and got this back:

"ROFL!  Where do you get these 'owned' gifs?  Is this the same place you got the old lady one?"


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hilarious to you, because you are sick.



Not to be totally rude, but I agree...when you have to edit your posts to take things out because they are rude that's bad...when you have to ask before you can post something that's bad...just seems there is a different taste in humor I guess, but it's becoming offensive!!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> :shock:
> 
> Must.............not..................................hit.......................................ban...................button!



Hehehe - You wouldn't do that to me. Besides, just think about what the pics you have of me might fetch.  I think Hertz might be interested. :LOL:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same to you!!! Insulting Asians and Senior Citizens!!!


----------



## Chase (Dec 21, 2004)

I thought we weren't going to _TELL_ anyone about those pics!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

I think we need a roving mod to lock this before it gets out of hand.
Come on - play nicely


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think we need a roving mod to lock this before it gets out of hand.
> Come on - play nicely



I didn't insult anyone - all I did was pass on a couple of funny gif's. I don't have any idea how you got the notion that I'm "insulting asians" by posting that pic - that's ludicrous!

Saying "You're sick" is an insult - let the record show, that was the first insult thrown...


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> I thought we weren't going to _TELL_ anyone about those pics!



Hehehe


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2004)

OK kids. Play nice or else!  I don't care who threw the first punch... just knock it off.  issed:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the nicest possible way it takes two to make an argument - so zip it please


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> OK kids. Play nice or else!  I don't care who threw the first punch... just knock it off.  issed:



I'd be glad to.. I was playing nice, but after so many shots... I feel compelled to return fire.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resist the urge to get the last word in. Now drop it please


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> In the nicest possible way it takes two to make an argument - so zip it please



Ok, I challenge you to find *one* rude thing I said to core on this, or any other thread... go for it. Top this:

"You're sick"


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think we need a roving mod to lock this before it gets out of hand.
> Come on - play nicely



really!  just wanted a clear answer and got it early on coupled with an awesome title!  thanks mods!  

and sorry this thread caused so much grief.  :cry:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

And now I'm grumpy because I think you made me miss something very important to me there







(No I didn't - I'd to take take my own, thank you kindly PG  but I'm sure i could find my way around Chase. Ooh. My finger is near the PayPal button and I just happen to have Mr Visa with me   )


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

See! If I was a moderator, I could have already locked this thread! Sheesh.


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

Good gravy get over it.

My beef is with the word "owned". It could easily be deemed racist or what have you. Nothing like owning slaves eh? "I sure owned you!"

Follow?


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And now I'm grumpy because I think you made me miss something very important to me there



?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read what was interspersed with that spat on the previous page


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> JonMikal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my bad, thought it was in response to my post.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> Good gravy get over it.
> 
> My beef is with the word "owned". It could easily be deemed racist or what have you. Nothing like owning slaves eh? "I sure owned you!"
> 
> Follow?



Maybe if you're super paranoid I suppose, but that phrase is commonly used in sports. The girl getting hit was just "OWN3D" by the other girl. 

Besides, when were asians slaves? It had nothing to do with the fact that the girls are asians, just goes to show no matter what you do someone will be there to cry race; that's so silly. This is just a funny gif, nothing more. In sports it's a common phrase to say "Owned!" that means you just got owned by the other guy, team etc.  That's it, nothing more. If someone posted a pic of a black refridgerator I'm sures someone would call them a racist. Sheesh.


----------



## Chase (Dec 21, 2004)

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck,
if a woodchuck could chuck wood? 

As much wood as a woodchuck would,
if a woodchuck could chuck wood.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> See! If I was a moderator, I could have already locked this thread! Sheesh.



Tracy, we are trying to give you all the benefit of the doubt to behave like mature adults on this forum. If this continues, we will lock the thread. Now, behave everyone!!! issed:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 21, 2004)

as the creator of this thread, may i request it be blocked?  this is getting a bit off topic.  i didn't expect reactions of this nature.  :?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Bokeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I think I totally am - yet Core gets to throw blatant insults at me unchecked? What's up with that?


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

My comment has nothing to do with your gif. Period.

Where do you think the sports phrase came from? I'm talking about the words origins; not what it's used for most recently. Think about it, "Owned!" where did it come from? Why is it used when you just got "owned" by the other guy, team etc? Outside of slavery there isn't any possible definition for why the word is used how it's used today.

FYI: my comment(s) are not directed at you, but at the word. People use it in everyday slang without thinking about it's meaning.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> My comment has nothing to do with your gif. Period.



It's not my gif, I didn't create it, just passed it along...



			
				jadin said:
			
		

> Where do you think the sports phrase came from? I'm talking about the words origins; not what it's used for most recently. Think about it, "Owned!" where did it come from? Why is it used when you just got "owned" by the other guy, team etc? Outside of slavery there isn't any possible definition for why the word is used how it's used today.



Sure there is. HAven't you ever heard the phrase "I just made you my b!tch"? It's a way of saying you totally own the person - it has absolutely nothing to do with something that happened 250 years ago.


----------



## Chase (Dec 21, 2004)

And that would be offensive to some people, too...


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> And that would be offensive to some people, too...



Depends on the context... in the context Jadin is putting on it sure, but if you're playing a basketball game and just kidding around???


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> jadin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was my way of saying the gif is not part of the discussion



			
				Bokeh said:
			
		

> jadin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which would make the word used by pimps or selling someone else's body for money. Technically pimping is owning another person. Which would actually make it slavery. So no matter how you cut it the word has origins in owning other people. Aka slavery.

Try to not be so defensive and look at it from someone else's viewpoint.


----------



## Chase (Dec 21, 2004)

Depends on the company you're with...if you're with a group of friends, I doubt anyone would care....if you're with a group of strangers, you just never know.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

Yup! Always err on the side of caution - some folks can be touchy. That's why lawyers are rich....


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The context is irrelevant. It's origins are the same, why would you want to associate yourself with something such as being proud to own another human?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> Which would make the word used by pimps or selling someone else's body for money.



...or some people playing a game of some kind or trading "fake" insults like people do, and when one wins he says "Oh! I OWN you!" This could also mean those captured in a battle of some kind. They are the property of their conquerers; not necessarily slaves though.

Try looking at it from a non-slavery perspective; you seem stuck on that for some reason. Have you ever heard of the word "overloading?" That's where one word can have multiple meanings based on the context. You asserted the only usage is regarding slavery, but that isn't true; in this case it means victory by a wide margin. In the case of the GIF, it means humiliation.

Another term is "Ownage." Similar deal.

As you see, it can have many meanings.


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

All of your "other meanings" mean the same thing. Someone becoming the property of someone else.

"They are the property of their conquerers; not necessarily slaves though."

Then what necessarily are they? Spoils of war is still property. People as property is still slavery.

I understand how the word is used now. Large margin of victory. I realize this is how it's currently used. But it's current meaning does not over-write where it came from.

Own, owned, ownage, all the same.

As you can see, all of it's "many meanings" still point to the same thing.

Regardless, I've more than made my point, I can't make you see the world through different eyes. It does however cast you in a different light from mine.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> All of your "other meanings" mean the same thing.



Hardly... they are the same word, but with different meanings. the meaning you point to is "owning" a slave.  The "own" used in sports a lot is one more of "I own you in this game." I'm suprised you can't see the different. It has nothing to do with owning a person, just because you beat them in a game. Just because those contexts shared the same word, they have different meaning; the word "own" is overloaded.  



			
				jadin said:
			
		

> Then what necessarily are they? Spoils of war is still property. People as property is still slavery.



No, priosoners are "owned" by their captors, but they aren't whipped and put to work, they're detained as prisoners.



			
				jadin said:
			
		

> I understand how the word is used now. Large margin of victory. I realize this is how it's currently used. But it's current meaning does not over-write where it came from.



It doesn't even share the same origin at all; it juts shares the spelling.




			
				jadin said:
			
		

> As you can see, all of it's "many meanings" still point to the same thing.



No, not at all. The word is overloaded, those meanings only shared the spelling of a word.  If I said I'm going to "make" a pie and then I said I was going to "make" you do the laundry, same word, different meaning. 



			
				jadin said:
			
		

> Regardless, I've more than made my point, I can't make you see the world through different eyes..



But it seems it's you that only sees one definition of that word; I can see many.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 21, 2004)

AHHHHHHH...STOP ALREADY!!!   :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  It's not worth it, all this makes me want to find a new forum.  What's that saying something about one bad apple spoiling the bunch???  

 :hug: Now let's all just make up  :hug:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> all this makes me want to find a new forum.



Don't you dare - we like you. Let's just leave them to it and go elsewhere like everyone else ;-)


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> eromallagadnama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Hertzy, will take that advice


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

That's entirely my point, they don't have different meanings.

When you "own" someone in sports you are saying that "they are your b****" - your words. This is the exact definition of owning a person as property.

There is no other definitions. Period. Go look up the definition of own.

The word is definately not overloarded as you say. It has but one meaning. There are no seperate meanings that it could possibly mean. The very context of the sports phrase IMPLYS ownership of another person. What else could that possibly mean?

Your so hellbent on proving your point you won't ever see anyone elses. (and yes I see your point, but it only proves mine)


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

It's called "General Off Topic Discussions" for a reason. You're not required to read every post you realize...


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> they don't have different meanings.



They do have different meanings.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> When you "own" someone in sports you are saying that "they are your b****" - your words.



I said you use own in sports, OR you can say "I made you my *****" as in prison... separate usages. See, there are two right there.



			
				jadin said:
			
		

> There is no other definitions. Period. Go look up the definition of own.



ROFL!! I did.  HERE is the definition I was referring to all along... I hope this puts your mind at ease. From dictionary.com:

Own: "To have control over: For a time, enemy planes owned the skies. "

THAT is the kind of own that is referred to in the gif... NOT the own of slavery you have been stuck on.

We clear now?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 21, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> It's called "General Off Topic Discussions" for a reason. You're not required to read every post you realize...



I know that, but this started as a post that I had no problem reading.  It went wayyyyyyyyy downhill (and just for the record I agree with your opinions if you read back a few pages) but find these constant offensive posts obnoxious.  Anyways I just had to say that, and now I am done with this topic


----------



## sillyphaunt (Dec 21, 2004)

Wooo.. Funny to see board drama go on everywhere 

Just as an aside.. I have heard the phrase "owned", and have always seen it in connection with computer/hackers. From what I knew, it had to do with a hacker taking control of the computer, etc etc, "owning" the peron. I always thought of it as computer nerd slang, like "l33t" and the like...

Carry on though.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey - How about that Elizabeth Shue photo you promised us. :LOL:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hertz is waiting at for Chase to contact him about this very subject. And wouldn't you like to know what it was worth?  :LOL:


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

Let me put it this way. Say you "owned the skies". Okay you had control over them. What do you think it means when you "owned your friend at basketball. " You had control over them.

So I recant that the context is irrelevant. The own you keep referring to, basketball, the gif, has roots in slavery.

We clear now?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

sillyphaunt said:
			
		

> Wooo.. Funny to see board drama go on everywhere
> 
> Just as an aside.. I have heard the phrase "owned", and have always seen it in connection with computer/hackers. From what I knew, it had to do with a hacker taking control of the computer, etc etc, "owning" the peron. I always thought of it as computer nerd slang, like "l33t" and the like...
> 
> Carry on though.



You're right, the word has many meanings...



			
				photogoddess said:
			
		

> Hey - How about that Elizabeth Shue photo you promised us. :LOL:



Ask and ye shall receive... my favorite hollywood goddess of all time... The voice... the mouth...  the hair... the face... 

















Even one for the B&amp;W fans!!


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

sillyphaunt said:
			
		

> Wooo.. Funny to see board drama go on everywhere
> 
> Just as an aside.. I have heard the phrase "owned", and have always seen it in connection with computer/hackers. From what I knew, it had to do with a hacker taking control of the computer, etc etc, "owning" the peron. I always thought of it as computer nerd slang, like "l33t" and the like...
> 
> Carry on though.



Yeah, that's where the slang word developed. Doesn't change it's origins however. What else could "owning the person" mean?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> Let me put it this way. Say you "owned the skies". Okay you had control over them. What do you think it means when you "owned your friend at basketball. " You had control over them.



Exactly! Glad we finally agree. take care


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2004)

Ha ha ha - Tracy, you forgot the thighs. You keep posting pics like those of her, Hertz is gonna wanna stop frequenting my dungeon. :lmao:


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> sillyphaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And where do you think they got it from?


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> jadin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You apparantly have selective reading. If you agree with me then you agree that you are referring to owning another human as in slavery.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Ha ha ha - Tracy, you forgot the thighs. You keep posting pics like those of her, Hertz is gonna wanna stop frequenting my dungeon. :lmao:



Lol, yeah she has a nice "everything" but many woman have nice bodies; what makes her difference mainly is her voice I think.. after that are other things listed. I just loved her in "The Saint" with val kilmer... except for the parts where he was kissing her of course  :evil:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> Bokeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jadin,

Can't you see I'm trying to drop this? Why are you stalking me? If you want to talk more about this, do it in PM or email me at j2eeconsulting@yahoo.com Trust me, if you want an earful I'll be glad to give it to you, but not here anymore... I'm done with you homeboy.

And BTW... You just got OWN3D!


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

Just an FYI, you can't win an argument by saying "I WIN!".

Just doesn't work like that. Stalking you? Wow. You need to chill out.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Ha ha ha - Tracy, you forgot the thighs. You keep posting pics like those of her, Hertz is gonna wanna stop frequenting my dungeon. :lmao:



Not a chance. She pales by comparison to you


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> Just an FYI, you can't win an argument by saying "I WIN!".



I didn't do that... I'll argue with you until you or me DIE, you don't know what conviction is. I just told you I won't do it with you here anymore, and I have ASKED You to leave me alone on this thread about this. Why won't you?



			
				jadin said:
			
		

> Just doesn't work like that. Stalking you? Wow. You need to chill out.



Yes, that's what you're doing.


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

and one for the road.... Wow!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2004)

Truce kids... we have Elizabeth Shue pics to look at now. Maybe we need to find some eye candy for the ladies too .


----------



## Chase (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm not a Shue fan...you'll have to do better than that!


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Truce kids... we have Elizabeth Shue pics to look at now. Maybe we need to find some eye candy for the ladies too .



Ya gotta admire a girl who thinks all the world's quibbling can be solved by posting hot pics....... here's to Tammy!   [insert wild applause]



> I'm not a Shue fan...you'll have to do better than that!



Chase, don't look at me - you've gotten all you're gonna get!


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

Chase like me is more into pics of Little Bo Peep...  Prefferably with the sheep...             

"runs and hides from the wraith of the admin"


----------



## Chase (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh, you mean those ones you made me promise not to share with anyone?? :roll:


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Oh, you mean those ones you made me promise not to share with anyone?? :roll:



Those very ones.  :twisted:   Be a nice boy, now, and post something hot of your own.....

Little Bo Peep...?


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

Yeah because she lost her sheep...


----------



## Chase (Dec 21, 2004)

Lost...riiiiight.

As if you didn't steal them. :roll:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Wow!



Wow, you get asked by a Moderator to stop and you STILL continue with that... interesting.



			
				photogoddess said:
			
		

> Truce kids... we have Elizabeth Shue pics to look at now. Maybe we need to find some eye candy for the ladies too .



Once again... ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry, double post somehow ???


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Another double post; what the heck is going on here.


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2004)

Could I have a post without the spam, please? ;-)


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> jadin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to give credit to the original owner rather than saving them to your hdd, uploading them to your site and then linking to them from here.



			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Resist the urge to get the last word in.



Yeah!




			
				eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHH...STOP ALREADY!!!   :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  It's not worth it, all this makes me want to find a new forum.  What's that saying something about one bad apple spoiling the bunch???
> 
> :hug: Now let's all just make up  :hug:



You get this sort of thread everywhere. Just remember that it's nothing more than words of a page and that I've not seen anyone defend Bokeh yet. 

And you guys think this thread is full of insults and abuse?!?! How would you have reacted on some of the forums I used to use? :mrgreen:
P.S. :mrgreen: means smug? I just throught it meant  like it does at most other places.


----------



## Lula (Dec 22, 2004)

The all thing about the titles really cracks me up!! :LOL:  :lmao:


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm proud of my title


----------



## Lula (Dec 22, 2004)

&lt;--------- *Who did that?*

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 



 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:


----------



## Chase (Dec 22, 2004)

:badangel:


----------



## Lula (Dec 22, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> :badangel:



 :LOL:  :LOL: 
hehehehe very funny!


 :scratch: i should be carefull with what i say :mrgreen:


in a day like today, that is frikkin cold u .....made it good......got me laughin  :LOL:  :LOL:


----------



## Chase (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm here to serve! :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

Large coke, cheese burger and fries.

Hurry up!


----------



## Chase (Dec 22, 2004)

That'll be $1435.43


...I never said we had good prices...


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

Here you go. 1435 coupons, and 43 cents.

The burger was a little cold. So no tip.
Unless... warm up the burgers first. There's your tip.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 22, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Don't forget to give credit to the original owner rather than saving them to your hdd, uploading them to your site and then linking to them from here.



If you look at the URL, you'll find it did NOT come from my site.




			
				ferny said:
			
		

> I've not seen anyone defend Bokeh yet.



Who cares - is this a popularity contest? I hardly need someone to defend me.  Just because people don't chime in and laugh at the pic does not mean there weren't plenty of people doing it, believe me.


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I'd seen you linking to a few "funny" photos on your site. Maybe it's just my memory playing tricks. It wouldn't be the first time.


			
				Bokeh said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you, stand alone. Stick it to the man. Equal rights for badgers. Yeah!
Oh, and the lack of "woo, way to go" posts does mean it isn't funny. Believe me.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 22, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I thought I'd seen you linking to a few "funny" photos on your site. Maybe it's just my memory playing tricks. It wouldn't be the first time.



No I think you just made a wise crack off an incorrect assumption... go check the url. All I did was pass it on.



			
				Bokeh said:
			
		

> Oh, and the lack of "woo, way to go" posts does mean it isn't funny. Believe me.



Oh that is *hardly* true, I guarantee there are tons of people who wouldn't dare post their acknowledgement, esp. when people are speaking out against something as innocent as a girl punching another girl in the groin area; I bet only a few people are twisted enough to see some kind of race angle in that gif.  What's even funnier is that this is about 1/1000th as bad as the stuff posted on the martial arts forum I pulled it from.


----------



## Alison (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm going to lock the thread now. While this is the Off Topic forum, this discussion in leading nowhere and several members have been offended and upset by the nature of the conversation.


----------

